# waiting patiently for the UB2 Invictus



## jayhackett03 (Apr 2, 2008)

does anyone else check the surefire website EVERY SINGLE DAY to see if the UB2 pops up???

i think i'm going to go crazy.


----------



## Crenshaw (Apr 2, 2008)

as thier not even up for pre-order anywhere yet last i checked, i really wouldnt hold my breath. Really wish i would be able to afford one..

Crenshaw


----------



## 276 (Apr 2, 2008)

i pre-ordered one from www.batteryjunction.com but from what i read in the market place looks as if the released date was pushed back like end of may.


----------



## Caligvla (Apr 2, 2008)

I can't wait to get one!!! I call SureFire every so often to see if I can get any solid info on it's release no luck yet... I can't wait to get one... I just wonder what the price will end up being...


----------



## USM0083 (Apr 2, 2008)

276 said:


> i pre-ordered one from www.batteryjunction.com but from what i read in the market place looks as if the released date was pushed back like end of may.



Don't you mean you preordered a UA2?


----------



## 276 (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah my bad thanks now i feel really stupid, think it is time for me to sign off and go to sleep


----------



## USM0083 (Apr 2, 2008)

276 said:


> yeah my bad thanks now i feel really stupid, think it is time for me to sign off and go to sleep



Not a problem. I thought for a moment that I had missed the release. :mecry:


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm waiting for the UB2 like I've never done before for a flashlight


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Apr 2, 2008)

I really hope they do release the UB2! When the release date is so late things might have changed by then? I wont buy any new lights before they release the UB2 if they ever do!


----------



## Caligvla (Apr 2, 2008)

I also am really curious to know the run time at the various outputs, if it does 400 lumens for only 10 min. I'll be disappointed...


----------



## NoFair (Apr 2, 2008)

SF is still saying late May on the UA2 (as of yesterday) so i wouldn't hold my breath for the UB2


----------



## Eric242 (Apr 2, 2008)

I´d expect the UB2 by the end of 2008 (hopefully). So if you´re (jayhackett03) going to check the surefire pages every day you´ll have a long way to go  I guess

Eric


----------



## mwaldron (Apr 2, 2008)

That's only 273 page refreshes left this year, some people do that on the Malkoff site in a day!


----------



## Caligvla (Apr 2, 2008)

mwaldron said:


> That's only 273 page refreshes left this year, some people do that on the Malkoff site in a day!



I am kinda tempted to get the Quad maglite upgrade, seems pricey but if its not worth it to me I know I can always find a buyer for one...


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 2, 2008)

No need to check Surefire's site.... I just log onto CPF, and when it gets released; there'll likely be 20 Topics about it.


----------



## jayhackett03 (Apr 2, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> No need to check Surefire's site.... I just log onto CPF, and when it gets released; there'll likely be 20 Topics about it.


 
yeah, but i want to be the first one


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 3, 2008)

jayhackett03 said:


> yeah, but i want to be the first one


 
That's cool.... That way, if there are any bugs with the newly realeased UB2s; you'll get to post about them first.


----------



## greenstuffs (Apr 3, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> That's cool.... That way, if there are any bugs with the newly realeased UB2s; you'll get to post about them first.



I wouldn't want that happen to me. There shouldn't be any problems since the UA2 will be released months prior the UB2 and they are both similar lights with different heads.


----------



## roguesw (Apr 3, 2008)

I will be waiting with everyone else on this board too.
There are some advantages to early releases too.
Take the U2 for example, the early releases body tube were 
able to accept 18650 size batteries but the subsequent newer
releases could not. This meant you could only use cr123 only.
Sometimes, there benefits to early releases that they subsequently might
change.


----------



## houtex (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm waiting also,in fact I got 2 lights the other day just to help me hold off till the UB2 comes around. The effect of the new lights are helping.......but not much. MUST HAVE UB2


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 3, 2008)

roguesw said:


> I will be waiting with everyone else on this board too.
> There are some advantages to early releases too.
> Take the U2 for example, the early releases body tube were
> able to accept 18650 size batteries but the subsequent newer
> ...


 
An excellent point. Many later U2s were DOA, right out of the box!

Those who got their lights from the first production run were better off.


----------



## trailblazer (Apr 3, 2008)

Surefire told me via email late 3rd quarter....


----------



## importculture (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm definitely awaiting the release of the UB2 invictus. From the suppliers here in Hawaii I've heard 3rd to early fourth quarter too. It seems so far off I've already contacted Scott about converting some U2's to tide me over. If anyone else can't wait don't forget about Milkyspit. I'm sure he can convert most surefires into something that'll rival the invictus's output.


----------



## jezzyp (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a feeling that the clones will be available before the real thing.

In either case I shall wait for the reviews, after all in 6 months there will be something better and its approaching the summer now...


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Apr 6, 2008)

roguesw said:


> I will be waiting with everyone else on this board too.
> There are some advantages to early releases too.
> Take the U2 for example, the early releases body tube were
> able to accept 18650 size batteries but the subsequent newer
> ...


 
Buy both! :naughty: Man Surefire needs to do come updates.

Actually I was kinda suprised when all the other manufacturers came up with Q5 lights and Surefire just sat back and did nothing. Now I see what they were up to...


----------



## m16a (Apr 6, 2008)

Does anyone know the prices that the UA2 and the UB2 will be going for?(I would imagine a pretty hefty price tag!)


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 6, 2008)

Less than the U2 retails now. About $280.
But as long as they aren't out ... everything is possible. Even a price change.
bk


----------



## E__WOK (Apr 7, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> Less than the U2 retails now. About $280.
> But as long as they aren't out ... everything is possible. Even a price change.
> bk


i doubt that sf will back peddle on their pricing.


----------



## MattK (Apr 8, 2008)

No one has UB2 pre-order because Surefire hasn't announced pricing yet. 

I would be shocked if SF changed the price on UA2's.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 7, 2008)

Any news?:wave:


----------



## signal 13 (Jul 7, 2008)

jayhackett03 said:


> does anyone else check the surefire website EVERY SINGLE DAY to see if the UB2 pops up???
> 
> i think i'm going to go crazy.


 
I used to check it EVERY DAY...they don't update their site very often...

I barely check it since I found this forum. I never knew there were so many drop-ins, mods, etc.. Now I found myself checking others sites that actually have cool toys in stock! :rock:


----------



## 2000xlt (Jul 7, 2008)

yep...I'll second that question


----------



## 22HERTZ (Jul 7, 2008)

??:shrug:


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 7, 2008)

signal 13 said:


> I used to check it EVERY DAY...they don't update their site very often...
> 
> I barely check it since I found this forum. I never knew there were so many drop-ins, mods, etc.. Now I found myself checking others sites that actually have cool toys in stock! :rock:


 
When Surefire announced all that they would be releasing in 2008, a lot of us got excited. But so far, all we've seen is the E1B. A great new product to be sure. 

(Heck, JeatBeam has already "copied" the new clip design).

But we're still waiting for the rest of the new items to be released. I got tired of waiting for one new item in particular.... I'm sure that SF will have no problem selling their high-output P61L drop-in, once it gets to market. As for me, my SF C2 model now has a Malkoff M60 LED drop-in in it. Fits perfectly and has given my first ever Surefire light, new life.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 7, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> When Surefire announced all that they would be releasing in 2008, a lot of us got excited. But so far, all we've seen is the E1B. An great new product to be sure.


And the E2DL.
And the KX2C bezel and the M600C is on the very cusp of release
And the KL5A bezel (updated L5).
And the E1L and E2L were dual-output enabled.
The P60L updating continues as well - with products such as the G3L-BK-KIT01
Z2L, C2L, 6PDL, G2ZL 
What about the CR-KIT01 Combat Rings
And the updated EarPro EP3's and EP4's (there's more new to the EarPro line too)
Almost forgot the SureFire Pen EWP-01-BK
And the XT switch plate for the X300 (& X200) has been revised and are starting to appear.
Not to mention SureFires new sound suppressors, muzzle brakes, compensators, and flash hiders, and new Picatinny rails.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 7, 2008)

Size15's said:


> And the E2DL.
> And the KX2C bezel.
> And the KL5A bezel (updated L5).
> And the E1L and E2L were dual-output enabled.
> ...


 


In my pathetic attempt to defend my previous post, I submit that all of those items (except for the pen and Combat rings) are updates of SF products that existed before.

Anyone buying what I'm selling?


----------



## Size15's (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey I understand that we don't like to have to wait - and that not knowing how long we will have to wait for doesn't help, nor does there being this flashlight discussion forum that keeps the topic (the waiting) fresh in our minds.

Lemonade from the waiting lemon is that if all the products were released at once we'd not be able to afford to get them all straight away anyway...
(anyone buying that?)

Al :green:


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 7, 2008)

Size15's said:


> (anyone buying that?)
> 
> Al :green:


 
The two of us.... Not even over at the MarketPlace, with a huge reduction. :lolsign:


----------



## MattK (Jul 7, 2008)

Size15's said:


> And the E2DL.
> And the KX2C bezel and the M600C is on the very cusp of release
> And the KL5A bezel (updated L5).
> And the E1L and E2L were dual-output enabled.
> ...



and the new L1, KX1 dual, KX2 dual, X400,etc... 

IIRC there's only 5 'biggies' left - UA2, UB2, P61L, T1A, and the HID.

Oh, Surefire just let us order G2L's in OD and TN...do those count?


----------



## Tempest UK (Jul 7, 2008)

MattK said:


> Oh, Surefire just let us order G2L's in OD and TN...do those count?



Cool 

I had forgotten about the Combat Rings...got to get some of those.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's (Jul 7, 2008)

MattK said:


> and the new L1, KX1 dual, KX2 dual, X400,etc...


Wasn't the new (current) L1 released at the end of 2007? Perhaps that's when I got mine? Its all a bit of a blur.
I did mention the dual output KX1 & KX2 as part of the E1L and E2L :nana:
Is the X400 on wide-scale release then?



MattK said:


> IIRC there's only 5 'biggies' left - UA2, UB2, P61L, T1A, and the HID.


And of the five, three make it into my top ten most anticipated SureFires...



> Oh, Surefire just let us order G2L's in OD and TN...do those count?


Only if you share photos of them in their fancy matching bezels!!


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 7, 2008)

MattK said:


> IIRC there's only 5 'biggies' left - UA2, UB2, P61L, T1A, and the HID.


 
KL9 ?


----------



## Size15's (Jul 7, 2008)

The KL9 is in my top ten


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 7, 2008)

#2 on my list. :twothumbs


----------



## Patriot (Jul 7, 2008)

MattK said:


> and the new X400,etc...



:huh:
In that case give me a price Matt and I'll buy the first one from you....


----------



## MattK (Jul 9, 2008)

LOL okay so the X400's are still a few weeks away but the availability lists for this month!!

Al - No pics of the new G2L's but I was told they're very soon. With all of the new releases I've lost track of when the revised L1's released. What are the other 7 on your top 10?


----------



## Size15's (Jul 9, 2008)

MattK said:


> What are the other 7 on your top 10?


You mean 'other 6' (because the 'KL9' is part of my top 10)

Well one of them CPF has recently come to learn of. Didn't manage to make the catalogs but has been on the cards for sometime.

One of them _isn't_ the subject of a Patent PK recently had granted.

Strange that I've suddenly lost the ability to type...


----------



## Force Attuned (Jul 9, 2008)

Are the releases of the Optimus and Invictus the most anticipated flashlight releases ever??

I haven't heard of this much hype before...and yes I will be buying one, just not sure which one yet.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 10, 2008)

Size15's said:


> You mean 'other 6' (because the 'KL9' is part of my top 10)
> 
> Well one of them CPF has recently come to learn of. Didn't manage to make the catalogs but has been on the cards for sometime.
> 
> ...


 
You tease us so.


----------



## BabyDoc (Jul 10, 2008)

Force Attuned said:


> Are the releases of the Optimus and Invictus the most anticipated flashlight releases ever??
> 
> I haven't heard of this much hype before...and yes I will be buying one, just not sure which one yet.


 
NO, this light hasn't been hyped nearly as much as some other lights. What is hype, anyway? IMO, hype is inflated expectations or forgiving opinions in the face of a reality that should dictate otherwise. In other words, hype can occur before a product is released (inflated expectations based on little or misinformation) or after it is released (this light is wonderful in spite of all of its problems).


For example with the D10-EX10, people were ordering these lights even before they knew the specs on the lights. Within in a few days of the announcement of these lights, the original thread thread was expanded 2 or 3 times. There were orders for 100's of the lights even before there was a single review on the light or even a picture of the light. On the expectation that the most respected dealer on the forum had a hand in its design and because it was priced under $60, hundreds were sold even before people knew what they were buying.

Another light that received just as much hype was the E01, made by Fenix, a quality but affordable light maker. Long threads on CPF preceded its release, with thousands ordered even before a single light was reviewed. The only pattern I see to hype is, the more affordable the light, the more the hype. If a light is within the easy financial grasp of everyone, and the light is being manufactured by a respected manufacturer or being sold by a respected dealer, the light gets a ton of discussion and pre-release orders. The hype continues after the release too. Because so many people bought a hyped light on an emotional whim, they tend to overlook and defend the flaws of the product. For example, the E01 has a horrible purple/yellow beam that is forgiven because the light runs for 10 hours and costs $12. The D10-EX10 have one user defined setting that gets lost from memory should you access Min or Max. It's stiff PD switching mechanism gives many people sore thumbs, and erratic operation. Many people have to overhaul their new light to get it to work right. Still, most people say they love these lights even with these imperfections. You might argue this isn't hype as much as it is people's honest opinion. Still, I see a pattern to these more than forgiving opnions. Even though these lights have obvious flaws, all is forgiven because the these lights look good, are priced right, and are the hot item for the month. Even with their issues, because of their pricing they are considered good values. If they were more expensive, I have no doubt people would not be so forgiving and so defensive of their purchase decision.

Lets get back to the UB2 Invictus or Optimus. SureFire has clearly published its specs. Little doubt about what these lights are supposed to do remains. These lights are not being awaited for by the masses. At $280, everybody will not be in a position to easily buy one. I heard that the delay in the release is do to manufacturing difficulties and reliability issues in pre-production runs. SureFire is not going to be rushing these new flagships to market unless it done right. You will not find people so forgiving with failed expectations for $280 investment, like it would with a cheaper light. I think when the light finally does come out, the wait for the fortunate able to afford it will be worth it. (Is this hype?) If it is not, I doubt you will see much hype defending it.


----------



## Daark (Jul 12, 2008)

Does anyone know if it's possible to drive the Optimus and Invictus with rechargeable batteries AW RCR123 or other??

If not..i don't think it's worth to wating for them any longer, because the primares are to expensive to buy. I can only guess how many primares the hungry Invictus will eat..when it's in the mode to give out 400 Lumens.

And by the way..what is it that make this lights worth over $280.00 ?
The light it self is maybe worth $100 bucks. you have to pay $180.00 extra only for the name. Is it really worth that? No Thanks.


----------



## jeffb (Jul 12, 2008)

Daark said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to drive the Optimus and Invictus with rechargeable batteries AW RCR123 or other??
> 
> If not..i don't think it's worth to wating for them any longer, because the primares are to expensive to buy. I can only guess how many primares the hungry Invictus will eat..when it's in the mode to give out 400 Lumens.
> 
> ...



Am glad you are an expert on the value of lights.....I do believe that you are entitled to your "opinion"....

jeffb


----------



## 270winchester (Jul 12, 2008)

must we go through this every time someone joins CPF?



Daark said:


> And by the way..what is it that make this lights worth over $280.00 ?
> The light it self is maybe worth $100 bucks. you have to pay $180.00 extra only for the name. Is it really worth that? No Thanks.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 12, 2008)

Daark, this is quite a common point of view for a newcomer but it's already been argued to death in these forums so just do a search. Bottom line is: Surefire have always made lights of this type and people buy them. 

OK, lets never talk about this again.


----------



## cuester (Jul 12, 2008)

I've done searches and know surefire hasn't released the full specs for these beasts. I was just wondering if anyone has heard what the lengths of either or both of these flashlights is going to be?


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 12, 2008)

cuester said:


> I've done searches and know surefire hasn't released the full specs for these beasts. I was just wondering if anyone has heard what the lengths of either or both of these flashlights is going to be?



From the surefire catalog:

UB2 invictus
Length: 6.9" (17.5cm)
Weight: 8 oz (227g)
bezel diameter 1.62" (4.1cm)

UA2 optimus
Length: 6.5" (16.5cm)
Weight: 6.5 oz (184g)
bezel diameter 1.36" (3.5cm)

EDIT: hmm specs must have changed from the catalog


----------



## Size15's (Jul 12, 2008)

cuester said:


> I've done searches and know surefire hasn't released the full specs for these beasts. I was just wondering if anyone has heard what the lengths of either or both of these flashlights is going to be?


The UA2 is 6.5 inches long.
The UB2 is slightly shorter.
Both have a bezel diameter 1.36 inches.

The catalog specs for the UB2 are incorrect.


----------



## cuester (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks you two are amazingly efficient.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 12, 2008)

Daark said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to drive the Optimus and Invictus with rechargeable batteries AW RCR123 or other??
> 
> If not..i don't think it's worth to wating for them any longer, because the primares are to expensive to buy. I can only guess how many primares the hungry Invictus will eat..when it's in the mode to give out 400 Lumens.
> 
> ...


 
Surefire designs new models to specifically not work with rechargeable cells. Yet, many of us have found ways around that issue. (Ex. 2x17670 cells in an M4). 

The best way to save money on primary CR123 cells is to buy Made in America brands, in bulk, over the internet. While Surefire urges use of their cells only, CR123s from other brands will work as well. Folks get into trouble when they try to save money by buying much cheaper _primary _Made in China brands.... It doesn't happen often, but I'd rather not hear about another CPFer who's flashlight turned into a bomb because of poor Q.C. with el cheapo cells.

As far as price goes.... it's an issue that's been done to death. And I don't feel like rehashing it. If you feel that Surefire lights are overpriced, no one is forcing you to buy one.


----------



## Metatron (Jul 12, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Surefire designs new models to specifically not work with rechargeable cells. Yet, many of us have found ways around that issue. (Ex. 2x17670 cells in an M4).
> 
> The best way to save money on primary CR123 cells is to buy Made in America brands, in bulk, over the internet. While Surefire urges use of their cells only, CR123s from other brands will work as well. Folks get into trouble when they try to save money by buying much cheaper _primary _Made in China brands.... It doesn't happen often, but I'd rather not hear about another CPFer who's flashlight turned into a bomb because of poor Q.C. with el cheapo cells.
> 
> As far as price goes.... it's an issue that's been done to death. And I don't feel like rehashing it. If you feel that Surefire lights are overpriced, no one is forcing you to buy one.


whilst the SF is with no error of doubt an excellent torch, i must say that without the ability to use rechargeables the torch will be relegated from the honour of an EDC to a shelfy, and this is a serious flaw and intended over site by the manufacturer for some unknown reasoning.:shakehead


----------



## scaredofthedark (Jul 13, 2008)

the reasoning is that SF also sell batteries. they don't want the ability to run rechargeables to cut revenue in that department.
and they won't have to worry about LiIons exploding when improperly used, by noobs that neglect the batteries.
so you gotta pay to play.

good thing i got my U2 when it could still take rechargebles


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 13, 2008)

scaredofthedark said:


> the reasoning is that SF also sell batteries. they don't want the ability to run rechargeables to cut revenue in that department.
> and they won't have to worry about LiIons exploding when improperly used, by noobs that neglect the batteries.
> so you gotta pay to play.
> 
> good thing i got my U2 when it could still take rechargebles


 
Ironically, you pointed out another very good reason.... Surefire not wanting to get sued.


----------



## Metatron (Jul 13, 2008)

scaredofthedark said:


> the reasoning is that SF also sell batteries. they don't want the ability to run rechargeables to cut revenue in that department.
> and they won't have to worry about LiIons exploding when improperly used, by noobs that neglect the batteries.
> so you gotta pay to play.
> 
> good thing i got my U2 when it could still take rechargebles


excuse my ignorance mate, but how does one improperly use a LiIon causing it to explode, supposing the correct charger is used, what else can go wrong?


----------



## Patriot (Jul 13, 2008)

Metatron said:


> excuse my ignorance mate, but how does one improperly use a LiIon causing it to explode, supposing the correct charger is used, what else can go wrong?




They're most dangerous when being recharged after bing severely over discharged. Mismatching cell voltages can also dangerous. Fortunately good cells have over discharge protection and quality chargers will not exceed 4.2V when recharging. If the user is careful about matching voltages in multi battery lights then the risk is small. The most important factor is quality protected cells and chargers.



> *Metatron*
> whilst the SF is with no error of doubt an excellent torch, i must say that without the ability to use rechargeables the torch will be relegated from the honour of an EDC to a shelfy, and this is a serious flaw and intended over site by the manufacturer for some unknown reasoning.:shakehead




Many EDC Surefire flashlights because they so love and rely upon the CR123 primary. I don't believe it was an over site that they choose not to design for lithium ions, it was more of a safety and reliability issue. Although li-ion hold a charge well they can't match the shelf live of the primary and that was their goal. Us tuning junkies are a very tiny minority while most of the world is endeared to the basic primary. Some day that might change but I think high energy battery chemistries will have to be more docile. I don't think Surefire has anything against rechargeables since they make 4 models with safer chemistry. Hopefully we'll see a technology shift in the next few years.


----------



## Daark (Jul 13, 2008)

jeffb said:


> Am glad you are an expert on the value of lights.....I do believe that you are entitled to your "opinion"....
> 
> jeffb


 
I will not pay $280.00 or more..for a light who are made partly in Plastic. 
Never in this life..:laughing: 
And the Invictus is a light who also need a whole container with primary cells.:green: 

Let me ask you this simple question: For how long time can you feed Invictus with two CR123A, when the light leave 400 Lumens? (for 10 min?)
And how warm/heat are the light after these 10 min? (with that too small lamphead) i can only guess


----------



## HKJ (Jul 13, 2008)

Daark said:


> I will not pay $280.00 or more..for a light who are made partly in Plastic.



It is better than a full metal light, that would short the batteries


----------



## 276 (Jul 13, 2008)

surefire knows what they are doing


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 13, 2008)

Daark said:


> Let me ask you this simple question: For how long time can you feed Invictus with two CR123A, when the light leave 400 Lumens? (for 10 min?)
> And how warm/heat are the light after these 10 min? (with that too small lamphead) i can only guess


 
Guessing is spot on.

Let's wait for the light to actually be released to the public, before judging what it can do.


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 14, 2008)

Daark said:


> I will not pay $280.00 or more..for a light who are made partly in Plastic.
> Never in this life..:laughing:
> And the Invictus is a light who also need a whole container with primary cells.:green:
> 
> ...




That's cool !
More chances for me to get one early. 

And ... I can afford the Invictus ... I can afford the batteries. And I am glad they left the rechargeable stuff out of this one. Makes a better light.

In the end ... we do all have priorities. One imprtant point of a forum like CPF is respecting the priorities of others and not presenting one's opinion as the anwer to all questions. 

bernie


----------



## Metatron (Jul 14, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> That's cool !
> More chances for me to get one early.
> 
> And ... I can afford the Invictus ... I can afford the batteries. And I am glad they left the rechargeable stuff out of this one. Makes a better light.
> ...


i have just bought shares in a company that produces batterys.
keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 14, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> In the end ... we do all have priorities. One imprtant point of a forum like CPF is respecting the priorities of others and not presenting one's opinion as the anwer to all questions.
> bernie


+1.


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (Jul 16, 2008)

Daark said:


> I will not pay $280.00 or more..for a light who are made partly in Plastic.



I am nearly sure you would change your mind after using a Kroma, but to each his own


----------



## Mercaptan (Jul 16, 2008)

Daark said:


> I will not pay $280.00 or more..for a light who are made partly in Plastic.
> Never in this life..:laughing:



That's what I thought, in regard to firearms, before ever fondling/shooting a friend's XD-45. Now I'm considering my own piece of tactical tupperware.

I was in the same shoes once, now I can appreciate polymer products for what they truly are (depending on the manufacturer; this being of high quality, durability, and excellent weight characteristics). 

Oh well, time will only tell (especially in regard to MSRP).


----------



## Taboot (Jul 16, 2008)

Daark said:


> I will not pay $280.00 or more..for a light who are made partly in Plastic.
> Never in this life..:laughing:
> And the Invictus is a light who also need a whole container with primary cells.:green:
> 
> ...



I will.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 16, 2008)

Taboot said:


> I will.


+1

Me too!


----------



## Chongker (Jul 18, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> That's cool !
> More chances for me to get one early.
> 
> And ... I can afford the Invictus ... I can afford the batteries. And I am glad they left the rechargeable stuff out of this one. Makes a better light.
> ...


 

+1. Very mature post there. Respect rightfully due.


----------



## adamlau (Jul 18, 2008)

+1 on dropping $280.00 for a light constructed in part of plastic  .


----------



## Size15's (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm confused - is there an impression that the UB2 is partly constructed of plastic?
This is not the case.

Both the UA2 and UB2 are aluminium alloy. The selector dial is plastic. The TIR optic and Zoom Plate are plastic (it's a crude term)


----------



## HKJ (Jul 18, 2008)

Size15's said:


> I'm confused - is there an impression that the UB2 is partly constructed of plastic?
> This is not the case.
> 
> Both the UA2 and UB2 are aluminium alloy. The selector dial is plastic. The TIR optic and Zoom Plate are plastic (it's a crude term)



I simply do not understand the aversion against "plastic".

First: Your need some isolating material in any electric equipment and plastic is one of the better materials for that, some alternative are very sensitive to moisture in the air.

Seconds: Plastic is a very broad term, some plastic is crap, other plastic is better than any steel (Depending on usage).

For some usages I would prefer metal, for other usages I prefer "plastic", in many usages a quality plastic (polymer) is better than metal. I will also agree that some manufactures select the wrong kind of plastic for some jobs, BUT I do not believe that Surefire would do that.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 18, 2008)

HKJ,
Please do not misunderstand me - I am not against the use of 'plastic' in flashlights - In fact I prefer SureFire's Nitrolon polymer models to their metal counterparts.
Further, I have no issue to SureFire using Nitrolon in their new models - I understand that it is a difficult material to work with when regard has to be taken for the thermal management of heat-sensitive components such as LEDs (that generate and are degraded by heat).

My point is that the UA2 and UB2 do not feature plastic body or bezel components and I am trying to understand whether people think this is the case, and if so where they picked up this info.


----------



## HKJ (Jul 18, 2008)

Size15's said:


> HKJ,
> Please do not misunderstand me - I am not against the use of 'plastic' in flashlights - In fact I prefer SureFire's Nitrolon polymer models to their metal counterparts.
> Further, I have no issue to SureFire using Nitrolon in their new models - I understand that it is a difficult material to work with when regard has to be taken for the thermal management of heat-sensitive components such as LEDs (that generate and are degraded by heat).
> 
> My point is that the UA2 and UB2 do not feature plastic body or bezel components and I am trying to understand whether people think this is the case, and if so where they picked up this info.



I did not expect that your was against that, I believe that your known the Surefire products very well and know that they use "plastic" in a decent way.

I would not say that I prefer the Nitrolon bodies for all usages, but I did get a real G2 body.

My opinion is that a quality manufacture will know when to select "plastic" or when to select metal for a specific part (and also what kind of plastic/metal). When Surefire uses "plastic" for a part, they know it will last for a long time or they would have a serious problem with their warranty. 

For me it does not really matter if UA2 or UB2 uses "plastic" or metal, as long as they are solid and long lasting.


----------



## Miracle (Jul 30, 2008)

so is it 30th August 2008 for the SF Invictus?


----------



## Size15's (Jul 30, 2008)

"30th August 2008" is rather precise. Given SureFire's track record for releasing products I suggest a more realistic release date is rounded to "2008" (some may prefer 'before the end of decade')


----------



## Miracle (Jul 30, 2008)

Size15's said:


> "30th August 2008" is rather precise. Given SureFire's track record for releasing products I suggest a more realistic release date is rounded to "2008" (some may prefer 'before the end of decade')



Hi Size15

I understand


----------



## Size15's (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not saying that the UB2 won't be released at the end of August - just that I don't think it's healthy for us to expect any given release date to be accurate.


----------



## Stephan_L (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi everybody, 

as many others, I was looking forward for the SureFire UB2 Invictus. 

I wrote an email to surefire, asking some questions about their EarPro - Products. And by the way, I was asking about any release information (date / price) of the UB2 Invictus. 

I recieved an answer on Thursday, 24th of June. And about the UB2 Invictus they wrote: 

I do not have pricing on the Invictus as of yet and we are not expecting to release it till the beginning of 2009.

So Sorry, but it seems as if we all will have to wait a little bit longer than "just" End of August!!!! 

Bye, 

Stephan


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 30, 2008)

The wait never ends :thumbsdow


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 30, 2008)

Seeing as the specs of the UB2 aren't set in stone, I wonder if they're waiting for the Cree MC-E?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 30, 2008)

I would guess that the new Surefire lights will be released when or after the new retail price list is published. 

Bill


----------



## pipspeak (Jul 31, 2008)

Heh... I think Battery Junction still lists the Invictus price at $99,999.00


----------



## MattK (Jul 31, 2008)

STILL TAKING PRE-ORDERS!! 

Once we know a real official price we'll change that, until then they're $99,999.00


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 31, 2008)

MattK said:


> STILL TAKING PRE-ORDERS!!
> 
> Once we know a real official price we'll change that, until then they're $99,999.00


 
Any chance you'd throw in free shipping at that price?


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Jul 31, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Any chance you'd throw in free shipping at that price?



No, but he will fill your garage with SureFire CR123s.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 31, 2008)

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> No, but he will fill your garage with SureFire CR123s.


 
I share my garage space with about 40 other residents in my coop.... Looks like I'm coming out ahead in this deal. :thumbsup:


----------



## MattK (Jul 31, 2008)

Free shipping and 80K CR123A's!

Seem fair?


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 31, 2008)

MattK said:


> Free shipping and 80K CR123A's!
> 
> Seem fair?


 
It almost does!


----------



## Tempest UK (Jul 31, 2008)

The thought of 80,000 SF123a all stacked up in my garage actually just put a grin on my face. What a strange shadow of a person I have become...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DM51 (Jul 31, 2008)

80,000x CR123A wouldn't take up a lot of room, if they were tightly packed. Approx 63" x 50" x 14", or around 25½ cubic feet. LOL


----------



## Size15's (Jul 31, 2008)

I guess 80,000 SF123A's would be supplied as two pallets of 38,400 (SF38400-BULK), two packs of 1,200 (SF1200-BULK), and two packs of 400 (SF400-BULK).


----------



## DM51 (Jul 31, 2008)

Al, you and I must be quite bored this evening if we are sitting here working out these details!


----------



## Tempest UK (Jul 31, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Al, you and I must be quite bored this evening if we are sitting here working out these details!





That's over 13,333 cycles of an M6...

Ahem...anyway...

For me, at least, the "hype" for the UB2 has gone. Of course I still have one on preorder and am looking forward to getting my hands on one, but I'm no longer fussed about the release date. It'll be released when it's released :shrug:

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's (Jul 31, 2008)

The UB2 is still one of the new SureFires I'm most looking forward to.

And with 80,000 I'd likely invest in a Beast


----------



## DM51 (Jul 31, 2008)

Tempest UK said:


> That's over 13,333 cycles of an M6...


That's 4,444 hours of run-time using up 148 x MN21s, or 13,333 hours with 444 x MN20s, lol.

You'd get through that lot with no trouble long before the UB2 is released.


----------



## Tempest UK (Jul 31, 2008)

That's one way of doing a release countdown  (not that we have a date to count down to...)

xxx hours of MN21 runtime until release...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Jul 31, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Al, you and I must be quite bored this evening if we are sitting here working out these details!



I can start a flame war to chase away your boredom. You just have to ask. :nana:


----------



## MattK (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL - you guys are hyseterical. 

So the odd thing is 80K CR123A cells doesn't look like 'all that' when they are in bulk packaging. 

A maxxed out pallet (48"x40") of CR123A's in bulk is usually 54K batteries or 45 cases of 1200 at ~42lbs each packed 9 cases to a layer, 5 layers high. The pallet is only maxxed because the standard practice is to keep a pallet under a ton; what the typical pallet jack/forklift is rated for.

Some interesting anecdotes:
-Last year we brought in 80K retail packaged CR123A's for a customer - it was 6-7 pallets stacked like 6' tall - massive. 
-This past Tuesday we shipped an order for about 335K AA/AAA in bulk - it was 8 pallets knee high and weighted about 15.5K lbs. 
-The heaviest order we ever shipped from our warehouse was a 18 skids of C and D alkaline cells (about 150K batteries) and it maxxed out a 53' truck at 43.5K.
-The largest shipment we ever made was when we bought Amondotech; shipping their inventory and equipment (from CA to CT) filled 4 53' rail containers and 1 53' trailer. The total weight IIRC was about 145K lbs...it was not inexpensive...it took ~15-20 people about a week to pack by hand and about the same to unpack - but then another 2-3 weeks for 6 people to organize it. Not fun BTW.
-100K Titanium CR123A's weighs about 1822KG/4008lbs and takes up 2 cubic meters.

I'll take a pic the next time one of our larger shipments arrives or if anyone has some free time and wants to see how depressingly small 100K CR123A's looks swing by our warehouse some time..we usually have 1-200K on hand between the 10 brands we stock.

OH - if a buyer wants Surefire CR123A's the price is gonna have to go up as it would be a violation of our dealer agreement to supply 80K SF123A's and A UB2 for $99,999. :nana:


----------



## Size15's (Aug 1, 2008)

MattK said:


> OH - if a buyer wants Surefire CR123A's the price is gonna have to go up as it would be a violation of our dealer agreement to supply 80K SF123A's and A UB2 for $99,999. :nana:


But what a violation!! Of all the ways to break a dealership agreement - a single $99,999 order to a CPF member.


----------



## MattK (Aug 1, 2008)

It would be pretty stylin'


----------



## mwaldron (Aug 1, 2008)

...and I thought my 50 Energizer 123's order from last week was special...

The real question, Mark, is how many BJ LED keyrings would that order qualify for?


----------



## pipspeak (Aug 1, 2008)

mwaldron said:


> The real question, Mark, is how many BJ LED keyrings would that order qualify for?


----------



## spyderknut (Aug 1, 2008)

MattK said:


> -The largest shipment we ever made was when we bought Amondotech; shipping their inventory and equipment (from CA to CT) filled 4 53' rail containers and 1 53' trailer. The total weight IIRC was about 145K lbs...it was not inexpensive...it took ~15-20 people about a week to pack by hand and about the same to unpack - but then another 2-3 weeks for 6 people to organize it. Not fun BTW.


 
I can't imagine! Why not just sell the stuff instead of moving it?


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 2, 2008)

spyderknut said:


> I can't imagine! Why not just sell the stuff instead of moving it?


 
And deprive the world of the N30 HID??


----------



## Force Attuned (Oct 25, 2008)

Any more news on the Invictus?? I've been away from the forums for awhile.


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 25, 2008)

Nope. Nothing.


----------



## MattK (Oct 25, 2008)

UA2's are currently scheduled for 3/09.

On the plus side the Titan TA1's, Saints and X400's are supposed to ship next week...


----------



## 276 (Oct 26, 2008)

MattK said:


> UA2's are currently scheduled for 3/09.
> 
> On the plus side the Titan TA1's, Saints and X400's are supposed to ship next week...



Great!!.If only i had the money


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 26, 2008)

MattK said:


> UA2's are currently scheduled for 3/09.


 
Hey Matt, is that March of 2009.... or at this rate, the more realistic March of 2109?


----------



## jayhackett03 (Nov 12, 2008)

wait, i'm confused. When i woke up this morning to my Blackberry flashing at me, i found this reply had been posted in this thread....



> _An acquaintance of mine is a Surefire Rep and he told me several weeks ago that the Optimus and/or Invictus will not be coming out after all. Apparently Surefire had problems making the design work properly and is going to have to scrap/totally rework the entire project. He made it clear to me that Surefire is essentially not going to be offering these lights. Fairly embarrassing since they clearly jumped the gun by marketing the lights before they were ready for mass production. I believe that in the IT world they refer to that as "vaporware". Anyhow, also sucks for all those people who placed pre-orders for the lights. I guess the Gladius and Fenix lights are still the only viable offerings for those who want a strobe feature._


...and now its not posted. * Is this true?

*confused,

Jay


----------



## DM51 (Nov 12, 2008)

Don't worry - you haven't gone crazy! It was cross-posted on the other thread, so I deleted it here. Now you've quoted it so it's here again, lol. I'll leave it this time.


----------



## SureAddicted (Nov 12, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Hey Matt, is that March of 2009.... or at this rate, the more realistic March of 2109?




Lol, I'd expect it have 4000 lumens if that was the case.


----------



## MattK (Nov 12, 2008)

As I posted in the other thread:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have contacted every Surefire source that I have and all have told me that this rumor is incorrect. The UA2 is going to be made but it will not be released until they are 100% satisifed with it.


----------



## climberkid (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks for that clarification matt!


----------



## EV_007 (Nov 12, 2008)

MattK said:


> As I posted in the other thread:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have contacted every Surefire source that I have and all have told me that this rumor is incorrect. The UA2 is going to be made but it will not be released until they are 100% satisifed with it.




That's what I like about SureFire, they do not jam the latest LED into a metal tube and rush it to market. Testing and quality control is what its all about. 

I don't mind waiting until THEY feel it is ready for release.


----------



## Tomcat! (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm waiting for the Invictus and the Octopus to arrive, not because of the lights themselves, but because I want to see how CPF goes totally ape when they do! 


:bow::drunk::twothumbs:grouphug::rockut of stock:hairpull: new stock:touche::mecry::help::duck:reviews/beamshots:kewlpics::tinfoil::twothumbs:thumbsdow:green: I want one anyway:wow::eeew:first mods:tinfoil: more power:naughty: and then misuse the price!!!

Should be entertaining.


----------



## cruisemissile (Nov 12, 2008)

wishing....I....had....cash..!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 13, 2008)

Tomcat! said:


> I'm waiting for the Invictus and the Octopus to arrive, not because of the lights themselves, but because I want to see how CPF goes totally ape when they do!
> .... Should be entertaining.


 
I'm going to save up my money, and then give Milky a call.

Might take awhile, but I *WILL *have a 400 lumen Surefire light running on 2xCR123 cells.... One way or another! :rock:


----------



## Praxis (Nov 13, 2008)

Tomcat! said:


> I'm waiting for the Invictus and the Octopus to arrive



Surefire Octopus? Is that a light with eight emitters 

As an aside, I thought I was crazy having Milky mod my U2 with these two lights coming out, but given their slow release, I'm really happy to have my U2x2 now. 500 lumens from cr123s or an 18650!


----------



## LightKnife (Nov 13, 2008)

MattK said:


> As I posted in the other thread:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have contacted every Surefire source that I have and all have told me that this rumor is incorrect. The UA2 is going to be made but it will not be released until they are 100% satisifed with it.


 
That is pretty much an illusory promise from surefire based on their believes and standards. We may still never see it released because is up to surefire to determine that they are 100% satisfied. Anyways it won't be a showstopper for me anyways.


----------

